# Antec Formula 5 thermal paste



## anbo369 (Jan 1, 2010)

Anyone know if antec formula 5 is any good?
i haven't been able to find any reviews on it, but in  another forum they seemed to think that it was actually made by arctic silver.
    * Made with 99% pure micronized silver
    * 75% to 80% silver content by weight
    * Extended temperature limits: -60 C to 170 C
    * Thermal Conductivity: 8.2 W/m K
    * Thermal Resistance: 0.0022 C/W 
thats what it says and i have no idea if its good or not.

would i be better off buying some shin etsu? the only place that i can find it in australia sells it for $9 but then shipping for it costs like $13, so i won't buy it unless i have to buy a bunch of stuff from there, but that may be a while.



and one thing that has me scared to use it is that when i used it on my old pentium 4 computer about a month or two later i went to take out the Heat sink only to find the cpu practically glued to the bottom of the heatsink and it wasn't easy to pull it off, not to mentioned it ruined the motherboard and gave the cpu some bent pins, although the cpu still works.

so i just don't want that to happen on my new computer.

what do you think?


----------



## 2048Megabytes (Jan 1, 2010)

Some thermal pastes are better than others.  Better quality thermal pastes will lower temperatures by a few degrees Celsius over the lower quality ones.  I don't use a thermal paste that is talked about by anyone on the forums here but it works well enough for me.   The Antec formula 5 you are looking at is good enough.  There is no way I would ever pay $22 for thermal paste.  That is a rip off.

Some advice when you remove a heatsink.  Run your computer for around four minutes then power it down before you remove the heatsink.  The thermal paste will heat up and it will be easy to remove the heatsink.


----------



## anbo369 (Jan 1, 2010)

gee thanks for that advice its common sense but i never thought of it!
thanks for that!
how much better will antec formula 5 be than the stock TP that comes with the amd heat sink


----------



## bomberboysk (Jan 1, 2010)

Antec Formula 5= Arctic Silver 5, when i talked to AS about testing TIM they showed me a link of why they dont like "independant" testing because one test showed a large difference between formula 5 and as5, and formula 5 is rebranded AS5.


----------



## anbo369 (Jan 1, 2010)

oh ok so how come there was a difference between antect formula 5 and arctic silver 5?


----------



## bomberboysk (Jan 1, 2010)

anbo369 said:


> oh ok so how come there was a difference between antect formula 5 and arctic silver 5?



There isnt, its the same stuff just relabeled. (They were using that test as an example to how inaccurate testing with a cpu is, and saying why a synthetic test is required for any accuracy).


----------



## anbo369 (Jan 1, 2010)

oh ok
thanks for that!


----------

